# Sinuskurve zeichnen



## gschn (6. März 2008)

Hallo,
ich möchte mit Adobe Illustrator CS eine Sinuskurve zeichnen und eine Schrift dazu, die sich der Sinuskurve anpassen soll. Kann mir jemand helfen?

Grüße
Gerd


----------



## ink (6. März 2008)

Schau mal bei den Textwerkzeugen, da müsste Pfadtext dabei sein.
Oder direkt mit dem Textwerkzeug auf den Pfad klicken, das wäre eigentlich alles.


----------



## gschn (6. März 2008)

Danke für deine Antwort.
Wie zeichne ich denn die Sinuskurve?


----------



## ink (6. März 2008)

Muss die nach ner Formel sein?
Wenn nicht, mach dir die Lineale auf setz auf bestimmten Abständen die Hilflinien
dann ne Gerade zeichnen und bei den Hilfslinien Ankerpunkte setzen.
Diese dann verschieben und mit dem Ankerpunkt-konvertieren-Werkzeug die Kurven an die Ankerpunkte.
Anders wüßte ich es jetzt nicht


----------

